# Not bonding with my dog



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

I have a 2 year old Dalmatian who we rescued about 1 year ago, he needed alot of training due to the fact his previous owners never did anything with him, so we went back to basic, a year on and he still cant be let of the lead due to the fact that he just wont comeback when called and is agresive towards other dogs of which has just seemed to get worse, he has nipped me twice in his frustation at not being able to get to the other dogs.
I have always had dogs but not one that does'nt respond to training at all.

I don't feel i have a bond with him, as apart from the fact that he had gone for me twice, i can't walk him with my children, take him on holiday with us or on days out due to the above and so he does'nt feel like part of the family.

I know i must sound a horible person, but i am devoted to my animals, but this one is making life hard and not enjoyable as it should be with a dog. 

I really don't know what to do for the best, for him and our family, i just feel i have tried and worked so hard with him and im running out of options.

Any advice would be welcome.

He is Castrated and is walked 1-2hours a day.

Im starting to wonder if he would be better off somewhere better suited to him and that maybe we are not right for him???


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

are you scared of him ... im reading between the lines but you sound like your a little nervous when hes around?


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello

I'm certainly no dog expert, I have a 6 month on Dalmatian myself and they can be very strong willed!

Maybe you could contact the Dalmatian club / welfare and ask for some advice? They should be able to offer you some help, maybe with his training etc. Or going to a behaviourist might help, going to some one on one training might help him too.

If all else fails and you feel he needs rehomed somewhere else the Dalmatian Welfare will be able to assist you find an experienced home for him.

Sorry to hear about this, you must be really upset about it all


----------



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

Hi, good point, I'm not scared of him in the house or him being with the children even though they are only young, but I do get nervous when other dogs off the lead come bounding up to him, as this has resulted in many a fight where there has been blood drawn all round including me and I find the hole situation upsetting.

I am aware that I could help to trigger this off, as I know dogs can sence how you feel, but its very hard not to feel weary when you have been in dog fights and other dog owners let there dogs run up to him.


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

I would suggest getting in touch with a local trainer. I remember when I was going to puppy classes, they often had dogs walking the other side of the ground who were there to learn to be better socialized with other dogs. It is a good place to help improve your dogs social skills while under supervision.
I'm sure slowly and gradually it would improve.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol there are some pretty mad dogs around where I live so i know what you mean, if your ok with him in the home start some training there - have him sit while your making a brew/cooking dinner.... send him to his basket and have him stay while your hoovering up, put treats on the floor and tell him to leave, have him walk past favourite toys or food and do the same. These will all help you when your out an come across something new, once you have control of your dog every other dog (to an extent) doenst really exist (as you can predict what he will do) Dallys do love to run and play - theres a lovely one around where i walk, he does sound like hes protecting you, but you have to protect him from himself - in getting into fights/running off and the like. 
edit:
socialisation and training classes will no doubt benefit, and should be a must really


----------



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

Hi, he is very obedient in the house, he sits and lays down when told, goes to his bed, waits until told that he can eat, never chews etc..so that has been a success.

I Have to LOL at the dog classes, sorry but no good, he just wants to attack every dog there and I just spend my time trying to hold him back as he launches at every dog, (hes very strong) he will not listen and it just impossible to try any training when other dogs are near by.

He will just not listen when of the lead, he just runs off and becomes deaf, i have worked really hard for the past year on re-call to no avail, one day he was missing for 4 hours, and then when we found him he still would'nt come to us, i have him on an extention and have tried recall, with cheese, fav toy etc..constantly everyday and then when i feel hes got it i let him off and hes gone.

My boys go back to school next week and I am going to enquire about having a personal trainer come and work with us both, this will be a last attempt I think before re-homing him.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

a personal trainer would probably help you yes. He/she can also help you help your dog with the socialisation of other dogs too.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I take it your correcting him well enough for him to realise he shouldnt be doing this - a personal trainer will be good, but they are expensive so make sure you dont plump for one you simply get along with. 
Make sure you find someome who knows how to stop aggression no matter how much of an ar*e they are. We went to several different classes before we found a trainer who took it seriously. He deals with a lot of highly aggressive working breeds, alongside the owners correction (*you* have to be firm with this) he does use a jiff lemon to squeeze into their mouth if they attack alongside the correction. But dont try this yourself!
Having said that - he can take the most aggressive rottweiller/gsp off an owner and have it focussed on him within minutes, not attacking or even looking at another dog, so you may well have to address how your approaching his bad behaviour first.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

While a trainer will help what you actually need to do is find the fun side of your dog!! Dally's are bred to work and although you are doing great as far as exercise goes he'll appreaciate some mental work too!! I'd find out if you have a agility class nearby before getting a one to one trainer. Okay the dog aggression needs working on but so does your relationship with the dog before any behavioural changes are going to happen. I do agility with my dog agressive bitch, who I'll admit I have a troubled relationship with and it's been a god send. If not agility if you can find a working dog trainer who might be able to teach your dog to track or something equally as rewarding?


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> I take it your correcting him well enough for him to realise he shouldnt be doing this - a personal trainer will be good, but they are expensive so make sure you dont plump for one you simply get along with.
> Make sure you find someome who knows how to stop aggression no matter how much of an ar*e they are. We went to several different classes before we found a trainer who took it seriously. He deals with a lot of highly aggressive working breeds, alongside the owners correction (*you* have to be firm with this) he does use a jiff lemon to squeeze into their mouth if they attack alongside the correction.
> Having said that - he can take the most aggressive rottweiller/gsp off an owner and have it focussed on him within minutes, not attacking or even looking at another dog, so you may well have to address how your approaching his bad behaviour first.


Heck James your dogs not aggresive is it?
You went to several different trainers before you found one to take you seriously??

What was the agression problem,it might help the op to know.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is certainly worth finding someone to help you but if you decide that enough is enough dont feel guilty about it. A dog is supposed to enhance your life, not make it a misery and as you say, the dog could suit someone elses circumstances. If you cant take him out with the children or on social occassions both you and he are missing out on so much. I would definitely suggest speaking to dalmatian rescue and seeing what they think about rehoming with the right person - no harm in doing that now so you know what options are open to you.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Heck James your dogs not aggresive is it?
> You went to several different trainers before you found one to take you seriously??
> 
> What was the agression problem,it might help the op to know.


As I have actually just said this on another thread: you are becoming very predictable.

If you read the first page (this is a short thread for you) you will see I have said do not use a trainer simply that you get along with, go to a trainer that knows what they are doing no matter how much of an ar*e the are.

Your boring me, if not the entire forum in singling me out for your negative comments


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> As I have actually just said this on another thread: you are becoming very predictable.
> 
> If you read the first page (this is a short thread for you) you will see I have said do not use a trainer simply that you get along with, go to a trainer that knows what they are doing no matter how much of an ar*e the are.
> 
> Your boring me, if not the entire forum in singling me out for your negative comments


Instead of starting with the insults,could you please answer the question.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Instead of starting with the insults,could you please answer the question.


I dont see what it has got to do with you or why you want to know. But no they are not.

Oh, ive just guessed it! because ive not had experience of aggressive dogs - i can now not comment, I see where your going with this.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> I dont see what it has got to do with you or why you want to know. But no they are not.
> 
> Oh, ive just guessed it! because ive not had experience of aggressive dogs - i can now not comment, I see where your going with this.


No James i think you have had more experience of aggresive dogs than anyone if you have had to go to several different behaviourists to sort the dog out :wink5:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Heck James your dogs not aggresive is it?
> You went to several different trainers before you found one to take you seriously??
> 
> What was the agression problem,it might help the op to know.


OH noooo the arguments are going to start again WHY!!!!!!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> OH noooo the arguments are going to start again WHY!!!!!!!


yes please lets stay on topic!!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

James gave a perfectly good answer to a perfectly good question why anyone should feel the need to jump on him i dont know.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> James gave a perfectly good answer to a perfectly good question why anyone should feel the need to jump on him i dont know.


Have to say his given both of us some really good advice hasn't he?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> No James i think you have had more experience of aggresive dogs than anyone if you have had to go to several different behaviourists to sort the dog out :wink5:


What the heck is your problem in life??
Maybe it would be better to stick to the OP's question and stop stalking valuable members!! Your posts are unnecessarily rude IMO!

To the OP:
Someone mentioned it and I agree; dalmatians need quite a lot of stimulation, they are not a breed I would personally feel capable to take on; if you merely walk, be it for 2 hours a day, it may not be good enough for your dog..you could try some more mental stimulation - "find" games if you can, "dog puzzles"...or maybe a bit more physical such as running etc...
Does your dog have any food he really loves that could help with the training and distracting from other dogs??

Good on you for taking such a difficult rescue and dont give up too easily please! Well done anyway!

xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think "bucksmum" you are not having any constructive input to this thread .


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Oblada said:


> What the heck is your problem in life??
> Maybe it would be better to stick to the OP's question and stop stalking valuable members!! Your posts are unnecessarily rude IMO!
> 
> To the OP:
> ...


No disrespect to you at all,but i'm afraid James (if you look back through his posts has been extremely rude to not only myself but many others.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

2 wrongs never have made a right , so please dont bring arguments onto this thread it is very unfair to the op who is asking for help from the forum , and i am sure you trying to get at someone is not helpful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> No disrespect to you at all,but i'm afraid James (if you look back through his posts has been extremely rude to not only myself but many others.


Well I dont know and to be honest I dont want to know. If you have a problem with a member then it may be better to deal with it in private or through mods rather than by following him around throwing mud as it is only causing aggravation to everyone around and not helping the OP one bit.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Well I dont know and to be honest I dont want to know. If you have a problem with a member then it may be better to deal with it in private or through mods rather than by following him around throwing mud as it is only causing aggravation to everyone around and not helping the OP one bit.


Again no disrespect but i am not throwing mud and i'm not causing aggravation to EVERYONE.
I disagree with James on many things.
I'm sorry i did not realise that if i disagreed i was meant to do it in private(as you have done with me?) 
Again i don't want to argue with you just found your first post to me somewhat aggresive at the start


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

James just ignore it You gave a good answer 
Bucksmum why dont you pm James Instead of starting arguments one every thread hes on 

Op well done for rescuing, Do you muzzle him when out? It might give you more confidence when another dog comes over as he wont be able to do any damage. This might break the cycle of you also being nervous when a dog comes over so in turn help him relax


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Again i don't want to argue with you just found your first post to me somewhat aggresive at the start


Oh Gosh! I dont have any problem with you that would warrant any private discussion. I just feel your posts are unnecessarily rude and irrelevant to the questions asked. I am not taking side as I know absolutely nothing of the problems you've had with other members.
Enough said as I just said I was not in favour of off topic private "battles" lol
Sorry if I sounded aggressive but your posts did seem to warrant the irritation you can sense in the post... But yes maybe I should have phrased it better so sorry!


----------



## allaboutpoodles (Apr 8, 2009)

I have never had a Dalmation but I thought I read that most Dalmations are in fact deaf. Is it possible that your dog is deaf? To me this would explain the difference in behavior. He feels safe at home and perhaps feels threatened outside the home.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

No problem,i may completely disafree with James on many things but i wouldn't want it to cause a rift with others like yourself


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Have to say his given both of us some really good advice hasn't he?


Yes he has i think the way he's been treat today is disgusting


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> No problem,i may completely disafree with James on many things but i wouldn't want it to cause a rift with others like yourself


Your reply to james wasnt disagreeing it was making personal sarcastic comments about him and his dogs dont do it its not fair lots of people have a lot of respect for him i for one and find it offensive


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Your reply to james wasnt disagreeing it was making personal sarcastic comments about him and his dogs dont do it its not fair lots of people have a lot of respect for him i for one and find it offensive


I will pm you ,only because i don't want this to go on and on off topic


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Make sure you find someome who knows how to stop aggression no matter how much of an ar*e they are. We went to several different classes before we found a trainer who took it seriously. He deals with a lot of highly aggressive working breeds, alongside the owners correction (you have to be firm with this) he does use a jiff lemon to squeeze into their mouth if they attack alongside the correction


James - I'm sorry, but dealing with aggression like this is seriously dangerous advice. 

Catmad - did you get him from Dalmatian rescue? if so, have they been able to give you any advice / history?

I think it important to get to the bottom of his aggression issues - and I think you will benefit from a 1-2-1 with a behaviourist. From what you describe it sounds like he could be fear aggressive (most aggression is fear based) in which case corrections as described above will only make things worse. Clicker training is very useful for training dogs to understand that dogs around are good not bad. However, I wouldn't recommend you try this on your own you really need a behaviourist to guide you. I suspect that working on this will in fact strengthen the bond between you too, so all aspects of your relationship / training will benefit.

If you do decide to rehome him, please do so through dalmatian rescue - he really needs a home that understands his needs and is able to work with him otherwise he will end up being passed from home to home.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Dundee said:


> James - I'm sorry, but dealing with aggression like this is seriously dangerous advice.
> 
> Catmad - did you get him from Dalmatian rescue? if so, have they been able to give you any advice / history?
> 
> ...


Good advice. I agree that squirting a Jif lemon into a dog's mouth is a terrible idea and NOT the way to deal with aggression.

In fact ANY aggression is impossible to deal with alone unless you're an experienced trainer - in which case you wouldn't be asking for advice on a forum. My advice to you would be not to take any advice from here on treatment, but to find a good, positive-based behaviourist.


----------



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

Ok thanks for those who offered the advice and i will be getting in touch with a dog trainer that can give us a one to one.

If i did decided that i had to rehome him after that, i will be going to the Dalmation welfare, as i will not let him go to just anyone as my fear would be that he would be past from one home to another too which i do not want and i wont let him go unless he is matched perfectly with someone who will understand him and his needs.

My children adore him and would be heart broken if he had to go, but i just want my boys to enjoy a dog as i did when growing up, going to parks, taking the dog with us on holiday, playing on the beach, going on walks as a family ect.. sadly i lost our perfect st bernard a year before i found out i was pregnant with twins, and so wish my boys could have known him as they would have adored him too, (fighting back the tears), anyway anyway, 6 years on i thought that it was a good time to take on another dog, i don't regret having him one second but i have tried all the self training methods, sadly once he sees another dog he is fixed on it and no food (believe me iv tried every sort) will distract him.

I want him to be happy too and this situation is not good for both of us.

Fingers crossed lets hope i can find someone to help us.

Thanks again for your encouraging coments, i will always do right by my animals what ever the cost!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

catmad said:


> Ok thanks for those who offered the advice and i will be getting in touch with a dog trainer that can give us a one to one.
> 
> If i did decided that i had to rehome him after that, i will be going to the Dalmation welfare, as i will not let him go to just anyone as my fear would be that he would be past from one home to another too which i do not want and i wont let him go unless he is matched perfectly with someone who will understand him and his needs.
> 
> ...


To be honest with you It sound like you think a lot of your dog really. I no how you feel i've had up's and down's with 2 of my dog's your welcome to pm me if you feel like achat or moan


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

james1 said:


> I take it your correcting him well enough for him to realise he shouldnt be doing this - a personal trainer will be good, but they are expensive so make sure you dont plump for one you simply get along with.
> Make sure you find someome who knows how to stop aggression no matter how much of an ar*e they are. We went to several different classes before we found a trainer who took it seriously. He deals with a lot of highly aggressive working breeds, alongside the owners correction (*you* have to be firm with this) he does use a jiff lemon to squeeze into their mouth if they attack alongside the correction.
> Having said that - he can take the most aggressive rottweiller/gsp off an owner and have it focussed on him within minutes, not attacking or even looking at another dog, so you may well have to address how your approaching his bad behaviour first.


I really don't think using correction in cases of aggression when the causes have not yet been identified is a good idea! Squirting jiff lemon in the dog's face! hmy: Potentially very dangerous IMO.

There could be a number of reasons for the aggression and as this dog is a rescue we do not know what experiences he has had before coming to his owners. It could be a case of fear and by using corrective methods you will make the problem worse.

OP- glad to hear you are contacting a behaviourist- best of luck and keep us updated


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dundee said:


> James - I'm sorry, but dealing with aggression like this is seriously dangerous advice.


Why is that dangerous advice? I gave an example of what he does when new owners present highly aggressive dogs to him. I also said that he can take an extremely aggressive dog (one that has just tried to attack someone) and within minutes calm it down, by using good commands/body language - I didnt go into this as I wouldnt know where to begin and I said the owner needs to address the way they give direction. 
I said to go to a trainer that knows how to deal with aggression, I did not say to do it themselves. Whats with the mad face? lol

and to all:
Thank you for your kind words it was actually quite surprising


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> I really don't think using correction in cases of aggression when the causes have not yet been identified is a good idea! Squirting jiff lemon in the dog's face! hmy: Potentially very dangerous IMO.


My post says it is squirted into their mouths NOT face..... and its not to be done haphazzardly - it is done - what ever the correction may be - with the guide of a trainer. I gave it as an example of what I have seen, not as a definitive answer - its worked for some of the dogs in our class. The main point of the post was to assure and address a corect delivery of the correction as a command


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

james1 said:


> Why is that dangerous advice? I gave an example of what he does when new owners present highly aggressive dogs to him. I also said that he can take an extremely aggressive dog (one that has just tried to attack someone) and within minutes calm it down, by using good commands/body language - I didnt go into this as I wouldnt know where to begin and I said the owner needs to address the way they give direction.
> I said to go to a trainer that knows how to deal with aggression, I did not say to do it themselves. Whats with the mad face? lol
> 
> and to all:
> Thank you for your kind words it was actually quite surprising


Hi James, 
I think the reason Dundee posted that it was dangerous is because we do not actually no the cause of the aggression. The cause very much reflects how we choose to deal with the aggression. In my experience corrective methods tend to deal with the symptoms rather than the cause of the aggression. So for instance, if a dog growls and barks at another dog for coming too close and the dog is corrected and the other dog allowed closer. In the reactive dog's mind his initial reaction did not work and was punished- therefore you see the aggression worsen as the dog climbs what we call the scale of aggression.

Also, say if we were dealing here with a case of fear aggression. If we use corrective methods when the dog growls/snaps/bites another dog because he/she is not comfortable with said other dog and is fearful (and has opted for the "get in there first before other dog hurts me" method) and punish the dog for it's reaction we actually make more negative associations with the fear subject (other dogs) and the dog may loose trust in us as it was us that use the punishment.
In cases such as fear desensitization and counterconditioning the dogs response and emotional state (as we dealing with an emotional state of fearfulness which is what we want to change) around the stimulus is IMO the best way forward.

Of course in this case we do not know the cause of the aggression so I personally feel it is best to get an expert to see the behaviour first hand before any direct advice on dealing and curing the aggression is given.

I also think muzzling on walks as a precaution to protect both dog and owner and give both confidence around other dogs (owners confidence as they say will go straight down the lead) MAY be a good idea 

Just my opinion


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

james1 said:


> My post says it is squirted into their mouths NOT face..... and its not to be done haphazzardly - it is done - what ever the correction may be - with the guide of a trainer. I gave it as an example of what I have seen, not as a definitive answer - its worked for some of the dogs in our class. The main point of the post was to assure and address a corect delivery of the correction as a command


Woops sorry obviously mistyped that. I personally still do not like the idea of using such a technique in a case of aggression, especially undiagnosed as I feel it could easily worsen the problem for the reasons I stated above (further negative association etc). I also think it is completely unnecesary and that they are far more humane ways and more effective ways of not only dealing with but curing aggression. Chiefly in the case of fear -counterconditioning and desensitization. But that is just my opinion


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Why is that dangerous advice?


It's dangerous because a) we don't know the cause of this aggression b) such techniques are likely to make things worse. You have answered the OP who was asking for help, giving her misguided advice at best and dangerous advice at worst. Hopefully they won't follow it, but what if they did, and it excalated the aggression (which I suspect is what would happen)?

On a forum like this it is read (and seems to be taken as gospel) by many. We have a responsiblity to only post information and advice that is safe. It is never a good idea to try to give advice about aggression without seeing the dog, and best not to unless you are experienced in dealing with these issues. Second hand advice, or 'someone I know did this so give it a try' type advice is dangerous because you don't have the understanding of the case or the in depth knowledge of why such treatment was used or the skill to use it.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> The main point of the post was to assure and address a corect delivery of the correction as a command


How do you know correction is applicable in this situation? I have nothing against correction - I do correct my dogs, but from some of the things the OP says, it may be fear aggression in which case correction is only going to make things worse.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Hi James,
> I think the reason Dundee posted that it was dangerous is because we do not actually no the cause of the aggression. The cause very much reflects how we choose to deal with the aggression. In my experience corrective methods tend to deal with the symptoms rather than the cause of the aggression. So for instance, if a dog growls and barks at another dog for coming too close and the dog is corrected and the other dog allowed closer. In the reactive dog's mind his initial reaction did not work and was punished- therefore you see the aggression worsen as the dog climbs what we call the scale of aggression.
> 
> Also, say if we were dealing here with a case of fear aggression. If we use corrective methods when the dog growls/snaps/bites another dog because he/she is not comfortable with said other dog and is fearful (and has opted for the "get in there first before other dog hurts me" method) and punish the dog for it's reaction we actually make more negative associations with the fear subject (other dogs) and the dog may loose trust in us as it was us that use the punishment.
> ...


Very well said - thank you


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dundee said:


> It's dangerous because a) we don't know the cause of this aggression b) such techniques are likely to make things worse. You have answered the OP who was asking for help, giving her misguided advice at best and dangerous advice at worst. Hopefully they won't follow it, but what if they did, and it excalated the aggression (which I suspect is what would happen)?
> 
> On a forum like this it is read (and seems to be taken as gospel) by many. We have a responsiblity to only post information and advice that is safe. It is never a good idea to try to give advice about aggression without seeing the dog, and best not to unless you are experienced in dealing with these issues. Second hand advice, or 'someone I know did this so give it a try' type advice is dangerous because you don't have the understanding of the case or the in depth knowledge of why such treatment was used or the skill to use it.


Then why couldnt you just say that as a reponse instead of the mad face?

All it would have taken is 'dont do the jiff lemon it could make things a lot worse'. 
Instead you make me look silly in a post where ive said "seek a good trainer and address your commands"
Anyway shes got opinions now and im sure things will come round

edit: seems like the debate goes on - its all opinion people, shes finding a trainer - sorted.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I had no intention to make you look silly (if I did) the mad face was to emphasise the danger of giving advice like this. I'm sorry, but too many people think that every opinion and idea is valid and that in itself is not the case. I repeat, we have a responsibility to give safe and responsible advice. If we cannot then we should not give it.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive been getting it from all angles over the last few days so its probably me, it just appears bad on first sight to me - no worries hate arguing

edit:
just added a "dont try this yourself" if anyone should come across it


----------



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

I wont be trying anything like that out so dont worry, i will leave that to an expert.

I do have a halter thing that goes round his mouth which helps me have more control over him when he launches at another dog and it also helps to close his mouth when he does it, i would'nt be able to walk him without it as i just can't hold him back as hes too strong, it did'nt stop him nipping me but it did stop him attacking the other dog.

By the way hes fine with my cat LOL!!!

Just one point, hes more responsive/respectful with men than women, for example, if my husband tells him to get on his bed he goes straight there, sometimes (not always) it will take me a few times to tell him before he goes, he will also always greet my husband with his head down in submision and tail wagging when he gets home from work etc and will do the same with male friend and my Dad, so do you think he would respond better to a male trainer or a female?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> so do you think he would respond better to a male trainer or a female?


Honestly, I don't think it will make any difference - it is all about the 'presence' of the person (sorry can't think of another word to describe it). An experienced trainer will have that. Do remember though that the purpose of a trainer is to train *you* to train your dog, so ideally get someone that you can get on with. This in turn will strengthen your bond with the dog and therefore his attitude towards you.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

catmad said:


> I wont be trying anything like that out so dont worry, i will leave that to an expert.
> 
> I do have a halter thing that goes round his mouth which helps me have more control over him when he launches at another dog and it also helps to close his mouth when he does it, i would'nt be able to walk him without it as i just can't hold him back as hes too strong, it did'nt stop him nipping me but it did stop him attacking the other dog.
> 
> ...


Have you thought of doing clicker training with him. Dallies are very responsive dogs and in my experience clicker training can help so much with fearful or even fear aggressive dogs. If of course it is a case of fear which I would guess it could well be.

Oh and that just reminded me. There is an excellent book called 
Click to Calm by Karen Pryor which focus alot on dog on dog aggression and fear aggression. 
Definately worth reading!

Also- the Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell is excellent and clearly explains the proccess of counter-conditioning and desensitization


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Honestly, I don't think it will make any difference - it is all about the 'presence' of the person (sorry can't think of another word to describe it). An experienced trainer will have that. Do remember though that the purpose of a trainer is to train *you* to train your dog, so ideally get someone that you can get on with. This in turn will strengthen your bond with the dog and therefore his attitude towards you.


I agree, but you must get someone who knows what they are doing foremost, there are many likeable trainers out there that simply talk rubbish


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

As regards exercise, perhaps he isn't really getting enough. Two hours sounds great but Dalmatians were originally bred as dogs who would follow stagecoaches and carriages to protect the horses from other dogs who might run up and scare the horses and to guard them at night from horse thieves.
They are therefore a dog with high stamina and can in fact run all day.

He perhaps needs more off lead running about, hopefully your trainer can work on his recall and his aggression and that may allow him to have more off lead time.


----------



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

I sadly don't believe he will ever be able to go off the lead as i know this would help him burn alot of his energy off, but maybe the trainer will be able to work miracles, we have tried all the training methods for re-call, but none work, as soon as he knows hes off the lead hes gone and no amount of his fav food or toy or clicker will make him come back, ive done recall on his extention lead months on end constantly every day, and he gets it and is brill with it, but as soon as i take him off the lead and do the same thing he just ignore's me and is off.

Sadly i can't give him any more excersize than he gets now as i have other comitments, work ect...but honestly i dont think he gets board, hes not distructive and he is never left for long periods of time on his own as i work from home and as well as his walk i will also play ball with him in the afternoon and then he plays with the boys when they get home from school in the garden so i find it hard to believe that hes board and that it maybe the cause of his agresion with other dogs and his disobedience, but maybe im wrong......


----------

